# 33 Reef Face Lift



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

So what does one do when you have a grave yard of extra tanks, slew of mag pumps, overflows laying around, too much live rock in stock and the desire to do more... So first picture is the basic idea that i doodled at work one day







it gives you the basic idea
and these do the rest 
specs 33 long(main tank on left) reef/clam tank feeds 30 long on bottom right with a 700 gph cpr overflow goes threw a sock like device than chaeto
and pumped back into 33 long via 950 gph mag
inside 30 long sump is also a 750 gph mag feeding a drilled 40g breeder top right above sump and flows threw a soon to be completed mangrove/live rock/other inhabitants and gravity drains into 33 long via pcv
I am nuts especially when I only had to buy 13$ worth of parts this time














PS side note black mangroves finally came in was waiting 7 months for availabilty and in sept whites ARE AVAILABLE!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice idea. you gonna run with it?#

and hows the mud skipper doing?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> nice idea. you gonna run with it?#
> 
> and hows the mud skipper doing?


Its all running. Mudskippers have moved to an old turtle tank. I needed a hang in back to

Keep them healthy


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

some more


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool setup

Why are the mangroves in a bucket? I would think having them in a substrate would look nicer unless your planning to move them or something. Where you doing mangroves in the 30B too? Whats going in the main non mudskipper tank and the refuge?

Also, can mudskippers swim? I know they can to a degree, but say the sand sloped to somewhere 2ft deep would they be fine or do you have to keep the water only a couple inches deep?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Cool setup
> 
> Why are the mangroves in a bucket? I would think having them in a substrate would look nicer unless your planning to move them or something. Where you doing mangroves in the 30B too? Whats going in the main non mudskipper tank and the refuge?
> 
> Also, can mudskippers swim? I know they can to a degree, but say the sand sloped to somewhere 2ft deep would they be fine or do you have to keep the water only a couple inches deep?


Hey 2 quick answers

It was a temp thing to have the mangroves in the tub, the mudskipper tank is now a breeder slow moving fuge. They have their own tank and it is similarly setup from my old pics. water level is maybe 4" deep and the rest is sand and rock beach front property! The tank is still a work in progress but the slow moving fuge is going to be pimp I put a glass enclosure above ground, I need more live rock to hide the enclosure better but heres a rough idea of it for now


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

just an update on tank and refugium and mangroves and skimmer super reef octopus 1000 int my new favorite skimmer its the best!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

setups seem to be running smoothly. made any significant changes at all? clams are looking good too.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

just the new skimmer and I love it!


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Verry nice.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice but why right next to your bed ?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

its at the foot of my bed, and I love it.. why cause at pillow level is my 90g 6-7" guyana rhom and other pillow side is 65 with 4" gold mac and the rest of apartment is riddled with tanks... riddled I tellz ya


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Really nice man...love the mangrove!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Really nice man...love the mangrove!


did you see my fowlr fuge?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

heres the latest pics


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

multi!~


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

video of multi eating


----------

